# Corks in screw top bottles?



## BallardBoy (Jan 20, 2011)

About to start my first batch (yahoo!) using Vino Italiano Tuscany Rosso kit. I have been collecting bottles and began wondering if I can use #8 corks in screw top bottles. Has anyone tried or is it asking for problems? Thanks for any assistance you can give me!


----------



## DavidB (Jan 20, 2011)

Most screw top bottles are not designed to handle the pressure from the cork. most here would not recommend this practice. 

Get some screw tops and use them


----------



## BallardBoy (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a feeling that was the case so you confirmed what I thought David. Thanks for your input!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 20, 2011)

Some people cork screw top bottles. However, it's not something that most of us do.

BTW, finding screw caps that will fit most commercial wine bottles is not an easy chore, There are two broad types of screw caps. 

First, the coffee flavouring type bottle. Some LHBSes sell this type of bottle. New caps are readiy available for these. 

Second, the Stelvin style screw cap bottle, that is pretty much standard for the commercial wine industry. New caps not available due to the method of cap application.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2011)

A real danger exists when a unsuspecting person uncorks that bottle and puts pressure on the side of the bottle causing the neck to snap off in pieces.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2011)

*NO NO NO NO NO!!! DON'T USE CORKS IN SCREW CAP BOTTLES!

*


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2011)

xanxer82 said:


> *NO NO NO NO NO!!! DON'T USE CORKS IN SCREW CAP BOTTLES!
> 
> *



Xanxer can you explain this to me it is not quite clear! haha


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't do it either. To much risk.


----------



## DavidB (Jan 20, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Some people cork screw top bottles. However, it's not something that most of us do.
> 
> BTW, finding screw caps that will fit most commercial wine bottles is not an easy chore, There are two broad types of screw caps.
> 
> ...



My favorite everyday use bottle had a stelvin cap on it when it was given to me. But I'm using a metal screw cap I got from my local wine shop that fits perfectly. I'm getting these caps for 11 cent each. The big problem is finding enough screw top bottles to handle the amount of wine I'm trying to make.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL I know my first message was strong but I don't want any of you guys or gals to be typing on the forum sans a finger due to a bottle neck breaking when trying to cork/uncork an improper bottle.
Use the right tools for the job and stay safe!


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. I had a question that is related. What about putting wine and corks in screw top champagne bottles? They are
Much thicker than cork type wine bottles so I did nor know if this was acceptable.


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 21, 2011)

xanxer82 said:


> *NO NO NO NO NO!!! DON'T USE CORKS IN SCREW CAP BOTTLES!
> 
> *





Well Said...


----------



## Arne (Jan 21, 2011)

Posted about this just the other day. Before I knew better, I corked a screw top bottle with a no. 8 cork using one of those plastic handy corkers. Found it the other day and thought mite as well try and open it. It had been laying on its side for over a year. Put the corkscrew to it and with very little pressure, pushed the cork into the bottle. {Not enough pressure to get the cork screw started}. For some reason the wine was still good, in fact it was very good. But there is not enough neck on the bottle to hold a 8 cork fast. That being said, after finding out about the bottles breaking, will not cork a screw top again. When opening it, I had heard about the bottles breaking and was being very careful. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 21, 2011)

I find that the screw top bottole have a wider opening than the standard 750ml bottles I use. Not so big as they leak, but I sure notice that the wine tends to oxidize somewhat over time and the corks slide out a little too easy.


----------



## carlito (Apr 24, 2017)

I do it all the time without any issue. Regardless all other comments not an issue uncorking the bottles. They don't look pretty, but is there any problem? I drink wine not collect bottles.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 24, 2017)

So if you are going to add screw-top bottles to your inventory, why not simply invest in some screw-tops instead of riding the fence about corks???


----------



## danr (Apr 24, 2017)

Floandgary said:


> So if you are going to add screw-top bottles to your inventory, why not simply invest in some screw-tops instead of riding the fence about corks???



much more expensive


----------



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2017)

i wish you luck with that.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 25, 2017)

Not me!! I won't mess with them. :>


----------



## wildhair (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, at the risk of drawing the fire of those more knowledgeable than I - after talking to the owner of the local wine supply store - I corked about 2 dozen of them. He also warned about the possibility of the neck breaking - that was his concern. I use a #8 X 1.5" cork and no issues. No breaking, no leaking, no falling in corks. I have a stand to hold the bottles so I can apply even pressure on the handles as the cork goes in. So I will continue to cork the screw tops until I can afford to replace them with regular bottles. 
And, as a final note, I had a friend give me 5 cases of Verdi Spumante bottles. The glass is MUCH thicker & the neck is longer and straighter than a regular screw-top. And I intend to fill a bunch of them this weekend.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2017)

If you like ignoring worthy advice, go for it. 

I just wonder why you think it is so much more expensive. Getting bottles that were designed to accommodate a cork can cost as little as the gas you burn going to the recycling center and perhaps the cost of some dishwashing soap.


----------



## wildhair (Apr 26, 2017)

New Bordeaux bottles (least expensive) - $13 case + tax = $13.65 (cost to drive to wine shop, get bottles & home - couple bucks in fuel- call it a $14 a case) Buy on-line - cost more w/ shipping. 
Bottle cost for 10 cases = $140 Not the end of the world, but more than free. And money I can use to buy yeast or nutrient or corks or other ingredients.
Not sure what "driving to the recycling center" means - my friends drop off the bottles at my house, that cost is zero. There's a few minutes to remove the labels the first time, but most labels come of in the soak. And I wash new bottles same as used old ones - so dish washing soap cost is the same.
I think the main thing with using screw-top bottles is you have to come straight down & apply equal pressure on the corker handles. If it kicks off to the side as you are applying max force - that's when it could shear the neck. That's why I made a bottle holder - it keeps the bottle rock solid and vertical. 
I also like the environmental friendliness of re-using the bottles. They don't have to get collected, shipped, ground up, melted and re-cast as new bottles, then shipped to a store or winery - all steps that consume carbon fuel. They just get cleaned and filled. 
But...... that's just my opinion. ;-)


----------



## Redbird1 (Apr 26, 2017)

wildhair said:


> Well, at the risk of drawing the fire of those more knowledgeable than I - after talking to the owner of the local wine supply store - I corked about 2 dozen of them. He also warned about the possibility of the neck breaking - that was his concern. I use a #8 X 1.5" cork and no issues. No breaking, no leaking, no falling in corks. I have a stand to hold the bottles so I can apply even pressure on the handles as the cork goes in. So I will continue to cork the screw tops until I can afford to replace them with regular bottles.
> And, as a final note, I had a friend give me 5 cases of Verdi Spumante bottles. The glass is MUCH thicker & the neck is longer and straighter than a regular screw-top. And I intend to fill a bunch of them this weekend.


Cost of hospital visit >> cost of proper bottles. Not to mention all the other problems that may come along with a potential broken bottle. 

There are some areas in life I'm willing to cheap out, but situations like this are not one of them. Store brand food? No problem. No-name tires from a guy on Craigslist? Nope. Refurb electronics? You bet. Improper use of glass bottles? No way.

Scavenge for bottles (try Craigslist or Facebook yard sale sites), cut corners somewhere else in life, or make one fewer batch a year. It's not worth the potential risk. If my refurb router or phone goes out, it's a pain, but not the end of the world. If a bottle neck snaps, you're putting yourself (or whoever you give a bottle to) needlessly in harm's way.


----------



## Redbird1 (Apr 26, 2017)

wildhair said:


> New Bordeaux bottles (least expensive) - $13 case + tax = $13.65 (cost to drive to wine shop, get bottles & home - couple bucks in fuel- call it a $14 a case) Buy on-line - cost more w/ shipping.
> Bottle cost for 10 cases = $140 Not the end of the world, but more than free. And money I can use to buy yeast or nutrient or corks or other ingredients.
> Not sure what "driving to the recycling center" means - my friends drop off the bottles at my house, that cost is zero. There's a few minutes to remove the labels the first time, but most labels come of in the soak. And I wash new bottles same as used old ones - so dish washing soap cost is the same.
> I think the main thing with using screw-top bottles is you have to come straight down & apply equal pressure on the corker handles. If it kicks off to the side as you are applying max force - that's when it could shear the neck. That's why I made a bottle holder - it keeps the bottle rock solid and vertical.
> ...


You also need to get the cork back out of the bottle. Depending on the style of opener, it can easily put uneven pressure on the neck. 

Offer the screw top bottles to someone who does crafts with them. It keeps them out of the recycling loop.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2017)

The corks are also a looser fit. Although they might not obviously leak, IMHO the amount of micro-oxidation is increased. Years ago I had a batch that I corked in screwtop bottles (I had no choice) and within 5 years it had all oxidized. 

So, if you are getting used bottles, some of which are screw-tops, why not just weed them out??


----------



## wildhair (Apr 26, 2017)

OK - so I guess I shouldn't have "popped" off. 

No doubt I will eventually weed them out. And all of the above make valid, if not strong, points. The type of opener used by the recipient hadn't occurred to me - some do have a "lip" that you pry on the edge of the glass. I can see where that could chip or splinter the glass.
So - what about the Verdi spumanti bottles? The glass is as thick or thicker than a corked bottle and the opening is as small.
Now I'll put a cork in it.


----------

